# Jet Cabinet Saw



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the JTAS-10XL that I bought about 4 years ago from Craigs list and love the saw. It has enough power for what I need also. Glad you are happy with it, keep us posted.


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's another vote for the Jet Deluxe Exacta saw - I have the same machine and love it. Its smooth, powerful, everything you could want. I got the low profile riving knife which I think is sold as a powermatic accessory.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congrats. looks like a solid machine


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Cato, congratulations on your new saw.
What made you prefer this one to a Grizzly 0690?


----------



## Sorethumbs (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice review. What is the country of origin of that saw? Were the tolerance tests preformed in the US?


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for your comments guys.

This was definitely a nice present to myself, but since it is a hobby I really enjoy and a great outlet from the pressures at work, well I decided to upgrade a much used tool in the shop.

Bert- when I realized that I kept coming back to this saw as one I wanted I went with that and decided not to let the close to $500 difference be a factor. That gut instinct has served me well. Doesn't hurt that Lavergne TN where the saw ships from is right across the state line from me either. They have several service centers near me as well.

Sorethumbs- This saw is made in Taiwan. I would assume that the tolerance tests were done at the end of assembly there. I used my own dial indicator to check the factory tolerance tests and they were nearly a dead match to their spec sheet.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Love my JET cabinet saw as well !! 
Yours looks sweet : )


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice write up.i'ved used this saw, before and it's great.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review! Nice machine, congrats.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the %hp version, and love it, I have worked it hard for years and no issues, very impressive saw


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

Want! I am using the Rigid R4511 that I bought for $300. Can't beat the price but I do find myself wishing for more power and precision. It is a hobby so this would be a gift to self. Maybe next year.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

bvdon, I can't say anything bad about my R4511 and it would still suffice for almost all that I do in this hobby.

Now it's time to clean it up and sell it as it is eating up valuable floor space. For the money it was about a good a hybrid as any on the market, mainly to me because of the frame mounted trunnions.


----------



## luthierchris (Apr 3, 2011)

I love mine esp dust collection and precision


----------



## KingWoodScott (Sep 25, 2014)

Is this the same saw? http://www.rockler.com/jet-deluxe-xacta-3hp-10-table-saw-w-30-fence

Looks like the price has jumped quite a bit in 2 years. Great review.


----------

